# [iPod Classic] Questions et avis



## LordKinaway (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Ça fait un moment que je souhaite racheter un nouveau lecteur mp3 et un article sur la disparition de l'iPod Classic m'a fait réagir.

J'ai depuis bientôt 3 ans un iPod Touch (2G) 8Go qui me satisfaisait pleinement jusqu'à ce que je rencontre plusieurs problèmes. Depuis la mise à jour sous iOS 4, la batterie ne tient pas plus de 5H (en veille !) si je laisse le wifi activé, les apps plantent souvent et l'iPod se fige souvent. Bref, matos ancien + logiciel récent = pas bon ... Mais le plus gros problème est la prise jack qui est morte, le son ne sort plus que sur l'écouteur gauche.

J'écoute donc depuis ma musique sur mon BlackBerry mais depuis qques temps ... même problème de prise jack !

Je pense donc depuis un moment à l'iPod Classic, un matos qui me parait solide et destiné à un usage précis : la musique ! Car je me doute bien que la fonction principale de mon téléphone n'est pas la musique ce qui pourrait expliquer le manque de solidité du jack et la consommation de batterie que cela entraîne.

Donc avant l'achat d'un iPod Classic, j'ai encore qques questions :
- La qualité audio est-elle au rendez-vous ? 
- La prise jack est-elle VRAIMENT solide ?
- Est-il encore intéressant d'investir dans un classic avec l'apparition d'iCloud ?

Merci de votre aide !
Corentin


----------



## tantoillane (29 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

- Qualité audio : L'iPod a cette qualité de décoder un grand nombre de format avec des accélérations matériels pour la majeure partie de ces formats, donc la qualité est bonne et dépendra uniquement de ce que tu écoutes. Tu te doutes que du aiff encodé à 1400kbit/s ne rendra pas comme du mp3 à 96kbit/s

- Solidité du Jack : Je ne pourrais pas dire. J'avais un iPod photo qui m'a rendu de fière services pendant longtemps et le jack a très bien tenu jusqu'à ce que ce soit autre chose qui clamse (je ne sais toujours pas quoi). Mais j'ai aussi un iPod touch V1 et le jack fonctionne très bien. Je ne sais pas comment tu as fais pour abimer le tien.

- Je ne vois pas bien ce que viens faire le Cloud la dedans ? De toute façon avec un iPod touch ou même un iPhone il est impossible d'écouter de la bonne musique (puisque la qualité semble te tenir à coeur) en streaming que ce soit depuis le serveur d'une radio ou d'un Cloud.
edit : ok je vois ce que tu veux dire, j'avais pas fait gaffe que tu parlais d'*i*Cloud. Pour ma part ce n'est pas un problème, même avec l'iPod touch j'ai pris l'habitude de le synchroniser régulièrement et si j'achète une musique un soir sur mon ordi, je ne mourrais pas de ne pas l'avoir automatiquement sur mon iPod touch le lendemain matin. Je l'aurais à la prochaine synchro


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2011)

Mon classic 30go fonctionne encore très bien, sauf le retro éclairage qui est mort. Pas de problème de jack, et un bon son avec un bon casque  et un encodage AAC 128.

Le classic 160go marche lui aussi très bien, un très bon son avec un bon casque et un encodage Apple Lossless. Pas de problèmes de jack non plus, mais le casque reste branché en permanence, et surtout la sortie est coudée et bloquée par la fermeture de l'étui qui protège l'ipod, donc ça ne branle pas dans le manche et ça ne fatigue pas la prise et les contacts:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2011)

Très bonne qualité musicale. Appareil que j'utilise très souvent. Le classic est idéal pour lamateur de musique en balade, on peut aussi s'en servir pour y placer d'autres contenus et lutiliser en tant que disque dur, dailleurs une fois connecté à l'ordinateur il est reconnu comme tel. On peut régler le volume ou changer de morceau en cours sans le sortir de la poche.


----------



## LordKinaway (29 Septembre 2011)

Merci à tous pour vos précisions !

Je vais attendre le prochain event d'Apple pour voir ce qu'il en est de l'évolution des iPod classic et j'investirais surement là dedans !


----------

